# can't sudo anymore



## arri (Oct 22, 2006)

i'd like to point your attention to another thread i started a while ago;
maybe this forum is more appropreate then the general OSX one:

i cant's sudo anymore..


in short:
sudo doesn't accept my regular admin-password anymore;
i still can login as root (su).
repairing permissions and a system-update didn't help so far.
i don't want to go into a full reinstall at this point, that might happen whenever leopard sees public light...for now i just want to be able to sudo.

any help more than welcome!

arri


----------



## kandombe (Oct 27, 2006)

Just a stupid idea.
Have you checked that your bin file is not corrupted?
Change your /usr/bin/sudo file by a new fresh one with the right privileges and try again. Maybe it's not the answer but it's woth to try.
Good luck.


----------

